# Need cab grade plywood source in Chattanooga, TN



## ProDrawerCom (Sep 1, 2012)

As far as I know, there are only two places to buy cabinet grade plywood in Chattanooga. Chattanooga Hardwood is one, Wurth is the other. The first source has failed to deliver on two occasions. I'm small potatoes and understandably I get bumped from the delivery list (without a phone call). Wurth doesn't deliver. Do any of you in Chattanooga know of another source? Or am I SOL? Thanks


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Check with local cabinet shops. They could tell you where they buy or maybe they would sell you some sheets. Also, it pays to have a pickup truck for plywood or a friend who has a pickup truck.


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 27, 2008)

The only other place I know to get good quality plywood and lumber anywhere close is down in Kennesaw GA at Peach State Lumber, they have a huge selection and are reasonable.

Jim


----------



## ProDrawerCom (Sep 1, 2012)

"Peach State Lumber…"

This may seem like a silly question, but what's the shopping experience like? Do they have their inventory on display so that you can easily look it over? Or do they just ask you how many sheets you want and then tell you where to back up to get it? That may sound like kind of a girly question. But I like the big box arrangement where you can actually touch and feel the stuff and have the freedom to turn and walk away from it (which I do in most cases). I went to one place here in Chattanooga (no need to mention the name), and when I started to the back, I got questioned about where I was going. It was as if I was trying to sneak into the girl's bathroom.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

You can always call them (anonymously) and ask them their procedure. I've been to Peach State numerous times, but never to buy sheet goods. That said, they've been really hospitable and allowed me to work through pallets of wood to find exactly what I was looking for. I'm sure they'll let you do the same with plywood. They've been great every time I've visited.


----------



## ProDrawerCom (Sep 1, 2012)

Sounds good. Thanks.


----------



## dannmarks (Oct 22, 2016)

OK first off it is great to hear from people in the area (I live in Dayton). I do not mean to be off topic here but where is the best saw mill around to buy rough cut lumber. All kinds and about 500 bd ft at a time?


----------

